# Still June shredding in NH



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

"im not good at getting up on my heel side, cause, its my heel side. know what i mean" ha that had me cracking up. ive always heard about tucker-mans ravine and always wanted to check it out but never really got around to it. looks like a fun way to get some post season shred on.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha that guy was hilarious! I need to get off my ass and do some hiking, kinda needed a little break though. First week without riding in a looong time.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool stuff! 

I have been making plans to get up there each spring for the past few years but my friends keep bailing on me season after season. I am thinking ill just go solo next year, because if i keep putting it off i'll never go.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Atta Girl! What a great way to spend a beautiful saturday afternoon. 

As for the dude......rag on him all you want, but he went for it, too! Good for him!!!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, At first I got a kick out of that guy! Every stranger on the mountain was talking about the guy stuck on my way up. Probably didnt want to wuss out once he saw a girl on the mountain.He was practically standing on top of my board when he went to drop which is why I was trying to push him off it. I was nice tho.. as usual.

and.. I have a right to rag on him.. he was stuck up there for over an hour and all he was interested in was hitting on me and coaxing me to get high and drunk with them at the bottom of every run I did. I was all set with that he was a creepy lookin dude. Being on my own I thought it was a smart choice. 

The skiers that gave me some scotch took this vid and offered to send it to my email. I love people like that. I failed with a small butt slide toward the bottom I hit a crusty spot on my heelside edge.. it cause it's my heelside know what I mean? haha jk. Ah well.. I didn't know I was suppose to show off for a camera. 










Qball said:


> First week without riding in a looong time.


A whole week!! Man, you're really slackin. 



rgrwilco said:


> Cool stuff!
> 
> I have been making plans to get up there each spring for the past few years but my friends keep bailing on me season after season. I am thinking ill just go solo next year, because if i keep putting it off i'll never go.


Exactly. Just be careful in April and May. I'm sure you must know how unpredictable the weather on Mt. Washington is. The thing that sucks about Tucks is it could be bluebird skies the day before its suddenly being blasted with 150mph winds. ( I know this after 4 failed attempts, 3 due to weather hazards) 

There's also another forum called "Time for Tucks" which a lot of the guys skiing up there were a part of. They said next time if I ever want to go with no luck from friends on this end there are always group hikes through the bowl all season where anyone is welcome. Said last week a group of a few dozen boarders got together and had a giant cook out. They drove to the summit with all there party/grilling gear and spent the day in the snowfields. 



Snowolf said:


> Nice way to go out there and get after it...good on ya.
> 
> Now you need to come out to the PNW in the summer and hike Hood or Adams where two and half hours of climbing will get you 4,000 vertical feel....:thumbsup:


4,000 vert in June!? hell yeah!!! :thumbsup: 



some photos of the bowl during late season


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you hike out on Sherburne or come back down Tuckerman's trail? I'm usually there when you can ride back down to the lot, just wondering what Sherburne is like with no snow?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Psi-Man said:


> Did you hike out on Sherburne or come back down Tuckerman's trail? I'm usually there when you can ride back down to the lot, just wondering what Sherburne is like with no snow?


No the sherburne trail is closed off to hiking to allow vegetation to grow. It just looks like a big ferny vertical field.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a fun trail in the winter/spring, not particularly steep, but it's cool to be staring at Wildcat coming down. 

Beer never tastes better after that hike...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Way to get after it Kara. Turns earned are twice as sweet...


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work. Should have brought my board up with me when I was there last weekend.


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Yeah, At first I got a kick out of that guy!He was practically standing on top of my board when he went to drop which is why I was trying to push him off it. I was nice tho.. as usual.
> 
> and.. I have a right to rag on him.. he was stuck up there for over an hour and all he was interested in was hitting on me and coaxing me to get high and drunk with them at the bottom of every run I did. I was all set with that he was a creepy lookin dude.


Can't blame him from trying to hit on you, your voice sounded super sexy. Jokes aside, what a douche thing to stand on top of somebody's board, much less a stranger's. Kudos to your dedication to hike so long just for a bit of snow:thumbsup:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Lack of coverage here shows your commitment... respect.

And dude is comedy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Sure Kara...Thanks for the invite :\


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Sure Kara...Thanks for the invite :\


haha yeahhh... sorry it was a spontaneous decision. 

I'm doing it again this Saturday!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Karasene said:


> I'm doing it again this Saturday!


Damn there's still snow? Didn't look like much was left in your pics. 

Wish I didnt have to work today, otherwise i would be hiking this..


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

nice post! i wish we had mountains out here with bits of snow left on them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kara nice work...come out to pnw and get some. Shenanigans from 2 weeks ago, will soon be pond skimming season and this year should still be able to get some into August.

YouTube - ‪Baker Sesh Up 2011‬‏

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyam3FyE1qM


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Kara nice work...come out to pnw and get some. Shenanigans from 2 weeks ago, will soon be pond skimming season and this year should still be able to get some into August.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Baker Sesh Up 2011‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Mt Baker Sesh Up Step-Up Jump 2011‬‏


haha thats shit looks fun as hell! You were't in any of those videos were you? 

I did the hike again today in down pouring rain with some friends. The snow was hella sketch. Undermining rivers took over most the wall.. snow was too slick to hold much of an edge.. the bottom of the wall was either all jagged rock or 15ft cravasse... we were the only ones up there other than a guy who slid out and hit the rocks down below.. broke his leg and got hellied out.. I took one run in the rain and called it quits. 

I need to get out of New England.. but I don't have any solid mountain connections out west. I'd have to wing it. haha Who has a high demand for bartenders?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Karasene said:


> haha thats shit looks fun as hell! You were't in any of those videos were you?
> 
> I did the hike again today in down pouring rain with some friends. The snow was hella sketch. Undermining rivers took over most the wall.. snow was too slick to hold much of an edge.. the bottom of the wall was either all jagged rock or 15ft cravasse... we were the only ones up there other than a guy who slid out and hit the rocks down below.. broke his leg and got hellied out.. I took one run in the rain and called it quits.
> 
> I need to get out of New England.. but I don't have any solid mountain connections out west. I'd have to wing it. haha Who has a high demand for bartenders?


Not Utah. They make you pour shots with the stupid counter thing. Afraid someone will get more than a shot in their drink. That's awesome you got after it 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Karasene said:


> I need to get out of New England.. but I don't have any solid mountain connections out west. I'd have to wing it. haha Who has a high demand for bartenders?


craigslist is always a good spot to look for jobs in a area. maybe south lake tahoe, when i was there seemed like they had a ton of bars.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Karasene said:


> haha yeahhh... sorry it was a spontaneous decision.
> 
> I'm doing it again this Saturday!


Haha...I was just kidding  Good vids though. If someone told me there was that much snow still up there I woulnd't have believed them.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Not Utah. They make you pour shots with the stupid counter thing. Afraid someone will get more than a shot in their drink. That's awesome you got after it 2 weeks in a row.


haha yeah.. I'm pretty sure Utah would be the last state I'd want to bartend in. 3.2% beers no thanks :laugh:



Extremo said:


> Haha...I was just kidding  Good vids though. If someone told me there was that much snow still up there I woulnd't have believed them.


Yeah this past weekend was really sketch. It was all chunder and slick from the constant rain we hiked up in. Maybe I said that already? Anyway.. some random hikers wanted a picture of us and she emailed me these pics. Here's what left in the bowl. You can clearly see how losing your edge would cause you to slide down the wall and break a leg.. Guess My season is done till August.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

lol, hurtin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good call Kara. Once the aprons melt out high on snowfields, it's not such a great idea to ride them. If you lose an edge you can go on a high speed tumble into rocks and such. It's not pretty. Something that is perfectly safe a month before can be high consequence. I can think of a half dozen accidents in Colorado where this has happened. All died. They were all great skiers and snowboarders too. 

Pretty sweet that you got July turns though. Way to get after it.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

there couldnt have been much snow the 2nd run with rain goin on haha if only we had mt hood to go to :/ haha


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah Killclimbz that's exactly what happened to a snowboarder that was in the bowl earlier that day.. slid down the wall couldn't stop, hit the rocks at the base and broke his leg. Had to launch a rescue. I did one sketchy run.. and called it quits it was a sad excuse for a run tho.. maybe did two turns trying not to slide out..

Yeah steez there was some snow.. but not enough to be practical. Here are two photos from our perspective..


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

I plan on getting up there at the end of this season! I live in philly and i don't care if i have to drive the 12 hours alone. Ive been reading about tuckermans for the past few months now and am pretty psyched.

Poor east coast...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

awesome. Just make sure you plan on staying in the white mountains for a few days. Mt Washington is know for having some of the most severe weather on earth literally.. a day planned in Tucks can easily be spoiled by mother nature no matter what time of year. Most people plan on mid to late April trips.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Willbilly said:


> I plan on getting up there at the end of this season! I live in philly and i don't care if i have to drive the 12 hours alone. Ive been reading about tuckermans for the past few months now and am pretty psyched.
> 
> Poor east coast...


Same here, I'll probably be heading up sometime in the middle of April next year. 

Karasene, how long would you suggest staying? I'd hate to make the trek up there only to be burned by the weather.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm no Tuckerman expert.. this spring was my first trek up there and I live an hour south.. It was attempt 5 in late spring I finally made it (alone because I was sick of waiting for people) after 4 earlier trips ended up spoiled 3 times due to weather (110mph winds, avalanche warnings, 90mph winds) and once due to irresponsibility (everyone but me decided to get hungover the night before) 

I'd say 4-5 days if you're coming from far.. worst case scenario there's always Wildcat mountain which is directly across the street from Pinkham Notch and the Tuckerman Ravine trail. Wildcat is the best all mountain terrain in NH in my opinion and has the most vert. 

I suggest going to this site Time for Tuckerman - The Consummate Guide to Skiing Tuckerman Ravine they have a pretty active forum board and update conditions daily so you can start planning your trip.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I know, You are so right.. Best part is I'm finding doing things on my own is putting me in the right places at the right time to finally meet the people I want to meet. Like that day I met more dedicated people than any of my friends (granted majority of them were skiers) but still.. and by the time I reached the top it was as if I went with people all along. 

But as a safety thing I still need to go with people for certain trips.. you know me, still trying to get my feet under me with getting out there and riding the real stuff. Hoping this trip out west will help me learn more about powder riding and BC. Still don't know who I'll be riding with or where I'll be living exactly but I'm going for it!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet thanks wolfie. 
Yeah, I decided even with the location and people.. I'm better off sticking with a vehicle until I can sell it. So I'm driving cross country. Not sure if I'll make it to Mt Hood yet or not but if I do I'll be sure to let you know! Trying to plan on living/riding in Summit, SLC, and Tahoe at the moment.. unless I go broke.. I'll be stuck somewhere with a mountain at least! haha.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Or which from noticing how you quickly change your mind, you might just say eff it on your trip. Decide you like it in one location and live there for good :dunno:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

ha you never know. 
I do change my mind quickly.. but I also like to see new things. Sticking in one place would only happen if I get stuck.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

Willbilly said:


> I plan on getting up there at the end of this season! I live in philly and *i don't care if i have to drive the 12 hours* alone. Ive been reading about tuckermans for the past few months now and am pretty psyched.
> 
> Poor east coast...


Umm wut.....? I'm right outside Philly and Google directions is quoting me about 8.5-9 hours to Pinkham Notch. Tuckerman's is in my sights either this season or next, but I will get there.


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Umm wut.....? I'm right outside Philly and Google directions is quoting me about 8.5-9 hours to Pinkham Notch. Tuckerman's is in my sights either this season or next, but I will get there.


seriously massive mistake on my half. thanks for catching that.


----------

